# 1985 Nissan Sentra 1.6 5 Speed parts



## iFriSki (Apr 23, 2015)

I have an 85 Sentra I'll be hauling to the scrap yard here shortly. I'm making this post to see if anyone wants anything off of it before the Rolling Turd rests in pieces. 

Not looking to make a killing. Just enough to cover pulling parts and shipping costs. I remember calling salvage yards in Colorado just to find parts to keep it running and I feel it'd be unfair to scrap it without checking with others first. 

The car is located in Sterling, MI. It's where I'd be shipping parts from. 

Has serious frame rot. Almost all the body panels have some rust on them. 

Brand new passenger CV axle in the box
Alternator has ~6,000 miles on it
Starter was rebuilt a year before it died

I'll post pictures here shortly. Ones that are up to date and resemble the car more accurately. 

http://s15.postimg.org/n88d5doxn/IMG_20130722_182817.jpg


----------



## astonvu (Jan 22, 2005)

I want. PM sent. Pls check your inbox.


----------



## iFriSki (Apr 23, 2015)

iFriSki said:


> I'll post pictures here shortly. Ones that are up to date and resemble the car more accurately.


Either I'm unable to edit my original post or I'm not seeing the button.. 

Here's a directory listing of the updated images.
Index of /RollingTurd


----------



## astonvu (Jan 22, 2005)

another PM sent. Pls check your inbox.


----------



## dedrick (Oct 2, 2015)

Hello! Do you still have the B11? I need some parts down here in TX


----------



## king_cobra08 (May 6, 2015)

Still have those parts


----------



## Cruez (Jan 4, 2016)

Images are no longer there... Do you still have some parts?
Thanks


----------

